# Not droning just waving....



## colourblind (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all,

Let me talk about my screen sig for a second. You see, I could have been someone elses child, if my dad had not been colour blind. He was so keen to become part of bomber command he twice sat the test for pilot training but was flunked out on green red recognition. So he was to remain as part of the manfuacturing effort in CDN preping Lancasters for transfer to England. Mum bucked rivets along with a couple of aunties on the same assembly lines in southern Quebec and Ontario. A couple of the uncles also joined other arms of the services. The way it was if my dad could have worked out those pesky dash warning lights and got it right I might not be scribing these words of introduction now so great was the sacrifice. So, thanking my lucky stars.

How I came to find this site. I have a big interest in watches and I was looking (actually googling, now a verb according to websters) for videos referencing Breitling material and well it seems the Breitling flying team has a few fans on this great site. So here I am. Now I have to work out how to get enough sleep so I can keep up with another great community.

Cheers,

colourblind


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice to meet you.  

About your Dad, a war can't be run on just the battle front anyway. A factory is like the King's Blacksmith in wartime, only on a much larger scale.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2006)

Exactly. Without the people in the factories, in the food plants, etc. A war can not be won.

My hats off to your dad.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

agreed and welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

but as for information on watches don't expect to find a great deal here


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

I am actually into clocks and watches as well. My interests are with the Waltham company and Elgin. It's interesting to look at the clocks that were placed in aircraft, tanks and ships.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 4, 2006)

Interesting fact in WW1 the pilot was responsible for the clock in his aircraft it was considered the equivilant of the bomb sight so the instructions were either to bring it back or destroy it after a crash if you destroyed it there was more paper work involved then for the actual aircraft loss


----------



## colourblind (Aug 4, 2006)

Gentlemen,

Thankyou for the warm welcome and thoughtful replies. 

Yikes!! The next time I click on the [more] button in the smilies 
I'll go make a cuppa.   

As for watches in aircraft there is an unbreakable dependency on the instruments' accruacy and dependability for the pilot, who must control time factors governing his flight plan. I trust I'm making sense with this first statement?!?

Where I spend much of my screen time we have many pilots active and retired indulging their interests in time pieces and instrumentation. Much discussion is devoted to what makes the ideal pilots watch, insturment face readability and reliability issues are all delved into with much gusto. Breitling watches have been my passion for the last five-six years. Following the brand has put me in touch with many aspects of the aviation industry, and unreservidely I love the mix that results. Your forum adds to the rich mix!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

Funny you should show that watch. A year or so ago when I was in the market for a new watch, I bought an Elgin because of the fact it was the same company that made timepieces for the US military. Waltham is still around as well, but it is not the same company and they only make wall clocks now.


----------



## colourblind (Aug 5, 2006)

Waltham and Elgin, two pillars of the american watch industry. There are soooo many beaut vintage models you can have quite a field day picking amongst them. 

I'll mention Wakmann as a maker of interest. They were the outlet for Breitling on US soil, assembling the imported swiss components in local US workshops so they could meet with war time material import restrictions on fully assembled watches and intruments. Wakmann instruments were found in many cockpits. Also many models of pocket timers (stop watches) were released. Later, the restrictions were relaxed and Breitling graced the dials once more.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2006)

welcome mate, Nice to see Clive's Spit, I have that one in my cabinet too


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

Interesting info on the Wakmann. I own a Waltham 8 day 24 hour sweep clock from an F4U that I picked up a few years ago in an antique shop. It still works, but loses a little time after about 3-4 days. I don't think it has been cleaned in many years though.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 5, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Interesting fact in WW1 the pilot was responsible for the clock in his aircraft it was considered the equivilant of the bomb sight so the instructions were either to bring it back or destroy it after a crash if you destroyed it there was more paper work involved then for the actual aircraft loss




I owned a Yak 52 a few years back and it had a very cool clock in it. Very accurate, wind 'em up kind of clock with timer stops on it and everything. Had to wind and set it before every flight. I was told by the guy I bought the airplane from that it was very important over in Russia. Going along with what was written here, it was not uncommon for people to break into the airplance just for the clock. 

Come to think of it, I'm kinda bummed I didn't swipe it out myself before I sold the thing.


----------



## colourblind (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi timshatz,

Did it look like this one? Out of a Mig 29. Wind it up and she goes for about 56hrs. Hacking movement, flight duration chronograph sub dial at 12 and seconds sub dial at 6. Built like a tank shell!


----------



## colourblind (Aug 5, 2006)

Very cool evanglider. If you can have it serviced it should return to op specs of ~+/-6 seconds per day. The lubrication dries out and friction increases after about 5-7 years. Not good for movements/engines of any kind!! If it has been sitting for like 20 years since being decommissioned then its all on the cards that it will under perform.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

Yep, I figured it was sue for a service, but haven't had it done as of yet. There are no dates anywhere on the case, but after sitting for months in a display case, when I pick it up, it starts to run teh second hand again. So it's in good shape, just need a good cleaning. Here it is.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Good stuff Eric and Colourblind. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 5, 2006)

colourblind said:


> Hi timshatz,
> 
> Did it look like this one? Out of a Mig 29. Wind it up and she goes for about 56hrs. Hacking movement, flight duration chronograph sub dial at 12 and seconds sub dial at 6. Built like a tank shell!



Yeah, that looks about right. What is the official name for it?

Looks pretty cool. Built like a tank is right. Overwound it once or twice and it took no notice.


----------



## colourblind (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are some further details...

Cockpit Panel Clock ACS-1M for Soviet MIG aircraft.
The original multifunction wind up 2-day chronometer,
26 jewels, "K" (bright-white digits / hands), with heater and
double sealed.

Clocks for the fastest and highest-flying Soviet / Russian combat aircrafts (such as MiG-23, MiG-25, MiG-29 and Su-27)!

Original Russian Air Force issue. Full mil-spec.

These clocks have been designed to withstand speeds of Mach 3 / 1800 mph (2900 km/h) and altitudes of up to 100,000 feet (30 km). These robust timepieces are built to keep time flawlessly while pulling 6G s! Built-in 27-volt heater ensures operation even at -60°C (-75°F). Each measures approximately 3 inches (8 cm) in diameter by 3 inches (8 cm) deep and feature a two-day / three-day precision clock movement with 26 jewels, inside an all-steel, dustproof and waterproof case.


----------



## colourblind (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice. I like the whole display!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks, that was before I had to rearrange after getting more models and other items in that case. The Zippo lighter just to the left of the clock was mine when I was in the AF. The one to the left of that was my grandfather's Zippo (post WWII when he worked for Gulf Oil). That's a real piece of the Berlin wall in the back too. Now I need an even bigger case. I have 4 mahogany models in the case now, the F4U, Stuka, Mosquito and a P-40 signed by Tex Hill. I have also added more die casts.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 6, 2006)

colourblind said:


> Here are some further details...
> 
> Cockpit Panel Clock ACS-1M for Soviet MIG aircraft.
> The original multifunction wind up 2-day chronometer,
> ...



Thanks, appreciate the info. Off to ebay I go!


----------

